# Beaufighter



## horseUSA (Mar 10, 2003)

I am looking for Pilots or ground crew who flew or worked on the Bristol Beaufighter in any of the theaters of operation in WW2 . 
Please contact me at '[email protected]'


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

thought i'd give this thread some credabilty by posting here...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 16, 2004)

hmmmmmm, good call


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 16, 2004)

you're arival chnaged al that though...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2004)

that was cheap  look, you've upset me now


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2004)

very sorry...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

you better be


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2004)

oh i am forever in your debt......................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2004)

brilliant! ill hold you to that


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 4, 2004)

you failed to pick up the note of sarcasm.............


----------



## Gemhorse (Jun 4, 2004)

I really like Beaufighters....can't say I know alot about them, they were the Mosquito's predessor at Nightfighting...I know a few Aussies and Kiwi pilots flew them, perhaps I can ask around down here for you....


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 4, 2004)

I know there were a dozen Aussie Beau's involved in the Battle of Bismarck Sea but I'm not sure how effective they really were.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 8, 2004)

the beau was basically a huge fighter/naval strike/ground strike, it was big, beefy, heavily armed and fast for what it was.....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2004)

i quite like the beau


----------



## Gemhorse (Jun 8, 2004)

Yeah, they certainly had awesome firepower, and appear to have been used in most fronts throughout the War, a true 'heavy fighter-bomber'...gotta look more into them, I've really only read about their early Nightfighter role, but they had extensive Coastal Strike service, even down here in the Pacific War....


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 8, 2004)

They did see a lot of use as a fighter-bomber and anti-ship aircraft in the hands of the RAAF. I don't know for sure how much success they had against the Japanese air-to-air, but they were one of the few British aircraft of the time that really had the range needed for Pacific fighting.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 12, 2004)

which is one of the things that make it unique as a fighter (ignoring the fact it's a twin).............


----------

